# Skateboarding



## D4RKH4WK (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey!

Post your skateboarding photos here.

Ill start with a couple...




Unbenannt von h4wk. auf Flickr





Konstantin Neuwald - Kickflip von h4wk. auf Flickr





Konstantin Neuwald - Tailslide von h4wk. auf Flickr





Konstantin Neuwald - Hardflip von h4wk. auf Flickr​


----------



## kennymcleish (Sep 12, 2011)

Dennis, kennyland ramp. http://www.thefreephotographer.com


----------



## strrog (Oct 4, 2011)

Newz Skate Jam 2011


----------



## jezbradshaw (Oct 7, 2011)

I love skateboard photography! there is some really great work so far on here!

here are a couple of mine




360 Flip by Jez Bradshaw Photography, on Flickr




Frontside Air by Jez Bradshaw Photography, on Flickr


----------



## samueljay (Mar 7, 2012)

D4RKH4WK said:


> Konstantin Neuwald - Kickflip von h4wk. auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man these two photos are amazing! Is that a natural shot? or have you altered the graffiti in post? It looks amazing!


----------



## bchernicoff (Mar 7, 2012)

I grabbed these of some skaters in DC while walking around:

















http://photos.benchernicoff.com/Sports/skateboarding/

I intend to go back and make an effort next time.


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Mar 7, 2012)

Cruise'n the pool. - Jorge Benitez by Leopard Lupus, on Flickr





Tigard Skatepark. - Jorge Benitez by Leopard Lupus, on Flickr


----------

